# 8 variations for piano on a late Beethoven piano sketch



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

A few years ago a short sketch for a Bagatelle from 1826 was identified among Beethoven's sketches for his last string quartett. On this beautiful melancholic theme with an harmonically interesting bassline I wrote 8 variations for piano. Besides bars 9-12 the first 16 bars are from Beethoven.

http://gerdprengel.de/var_bagatelle.mp3

http://gerdprengel.de/var_bagatelle.pdf

Gerd


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

This was a sketch for a string quartet? Beautiful.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

You should make a video!


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Swosh said:


> This was a sketch for a string quartet? Beautiful.


no, most probably for piano --> https://www.pianostreet.com/blog/piano-news/beethovens-last-piano-piece-found-in-berlin-352/


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

There are so many possibilities in that music!


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

I like what you do with the bass line!


----------

